#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Internet não conecta com CPE TPLINK e um Roteador da TPLINK Wireless juntos

## Juca01

Ola Galera. To com um problema instalei em um cliente um CPE TPLINK mais um roteador wireless, configurei a CPE direto na maquina funcionou, quando coloco o roteador da TPLINK também a internet não funciona os dois juntos, ja configurei o Roteador varias vezes Dinamico, Ip Estatico, ppoe, mesmo assim não conecta.

Algumas sugestão ai.

----------


## megiato

deixa o roteador em bridge

----------


## Juca01

Irei fazer o teste hoje colocando em Bridge, valeu por enquanto.

----------

